# 13 fishing



## td288 (Sep 6, 2010)

anyone ever try to replace the factory bearings on a concept from 13 fishing with boca bearings? If so what are the dimensions of the bearings you ordered?


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

td288 said:


> anyone ever try to replace the factory bearings on a concept from 13 fishing with boca bearings? If so what are the dimensions of the bearings you ordered?


Spool bearings, and spool shaft will be the same as most shimanos.

Boca Abec 7 Orange seals - 2- 3x10x4 (spool bearings, SMR103C-2OS/P58 #7 LD ) , and 1- 5x11x4 (Spool shaft, SMR115C-2OS #7 LD).

Abec 5 lightnings (better IMO, although I do not like Boca ceramics anymore) are 3x10x4 (SMR103C-YZZ #5 LD) & 5x11x4 (SMR115C-YZZ #5 LD )

You can also replace your main drive shaft bearing, although that is overkill unless it is needed...

Thanks & Keep it Reel, if you have any questions feel free to message me!

-Joey


----------



## td288 (Sep 6, 2010)

The only shimano bearing that would match was the one that's in the side plate. The concept has one that's on the spool shaft my shimano does not have that and also the one that's inside the tension knob is a different size


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

td288 said:


> The only shimano bearing that would match was the one that's in the side plate. The concept has one that's on the spool shaft my shimano does not have that and also the one that's inside the tension knob is a different size


The spool shaft should be the 5x11x4, and I guess the right side plate bearing (under Cast Control Knob) will be the same sized one they put in some of the revos (smaller than a standard spool bearing).

What model Concept is it?


----------



## td288 (Sep 6, 2010)

Concept A. I have a C also but have not opened it up hopefully they are the same


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

td288 said:


> Concept A. I have a C also but have not opened it up hopefully they are the same


I just checked a customers reel and it (bearing under cast control knob) seems to be a 5x8x2.5 ( ID x OD x t ) , based on my measurements.


----------



## td288 (Sep 6, 2010)

Which bearings would I need to replace to improve casting? 
Thanks for the info


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

td288 said:


> Which bearings would I need to replace to improve casting?
> Thanks for the info


Let me look, I know the small size I gave u is just an upper pinion support bearing. I'll look at it after work today, it was already apart, and my wife runs the business now so I didn't see it when it was whole lol, but I thought about the bearings I gave u dims for and it won't help you with casting distance. There has to be one more bearing undwr the cap, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## full limits (Jul 6, 2011)

*Concept 13*

Can anyone tell me how the 13 reels is holding up in the salt water. And how hard is it to get reel parts and where would I get the reel parts from?

If someone could reply.


----------

